# Help Me Choose A SQ 5-Channel Amp



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

I am currently purchasing equipment to create a simple SQ system on my 2005 Mazda 3. What I have purchased or already ordered are an Alpine CDA-9887 head unit, PHD FB6.1 Pro 6.5" components for front stage and PHD FB6.1 coaxials for rear fill. I plan on running one 12" sub which I yet to decide on. I am debating between purchasing the new Alpine PDX-V9 or the PDR-V75 5-channel amps, but I am looking for guidance or opinions if there are other amps in the same price range that would give me best SQ results. Also, is there any other equipment that I should consider? I love the Burr-Brown DSP in the CDA-9887 head unit and all of it's sound shaping controls, but is that good enough?

Thanks!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Easy. By the ZED Leviathan III for sale in the Classifieds. Use your last 5 / 6 channels for the subwoofer. Bada-bing-bada-boom - SQ up to your eyeballs. Just make sure the subwoofer has final ohm rating of 4 or 8-ohms only, not 2-ohms or less.

But the Alpine V9 is a great choice.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

How much space are you able to give amp wise ?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello! 

For half the money of the that alpine amp, you could get 2 of these, you may have to be selective with the sub's impedance to benefit from the amp's power.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/166377-kappa-five-z-$144-shipped.html


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I ended up with the PDX-V9 after having a terrible time with the Leviathan I bought. I'm satisfied with the Alpine, but I do wish the Leviathan would have worked. I had a ton of trouble dealing with Zed, but if the one in the classifieds is noise free and you won't have to deal directly with Zed it would be a great choice. But, it's big!


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> How much space are you able to give amp wise ?


I have plenty of space in the trunk rear deck.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So this will be a rear deck trunk mounted install correct? Well at least you will have ventilation. If that's the case I would also go with the Alpine authorized only..


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> So this will be a rear deck truck mounted install correct? Well at least you will have ventilation. If that's the case I would also go with the Alpine authorized only..


Rear deck install is my plan since I can't afford a custom trunk bed set-up. On the other hand the Alpine V9 is such a nice looking amp that it would be a shame to be hidden on rear deck.


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> Easy. By the ZED Leviathan III for sale in the Classifieds. Use your last 5 / 6 channels for the subwoofer. Bada-bing-bada-boom - SQ up to your eyeballs. Just make sure the subwoofer has final ohm rating of 4 or 8-ohms only, not 2-ohms or less.
> 
> But the Alpine V9 is a great choice.


I can't find the ZED Leviathan III in the classifieds. Did it sell? How much was the seller asking for it?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iathan-iii-excellent-extremely-low-usage.html


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iathan-iii-excellent-extremely-low-usage.html


Coppertone.....thanks for the link. Do you happen to know if his price of $800 is for each of these amps? He lists 3 amps, but only one price.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Those are great amps. 

Any chance of a 2 small amps set up with clean under rated 900watts rms @4 ohms and 1400W @ 2 ohms, and using either 2 single 8 gauge lines or a single 4 with a Dist block? power efficient, low consumption. New! for under $500.00 from authorized dealer?.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's $750.00 and it's for the one amp.


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> Those are great amps.
> 
> Any chance of a 2 small amps set up with clean under rated 900watts rms @4 ohms and 1400W @ 2 ohms, and using either 2 single 8 gauge lines or a single 4 with a Dist block? power efficient, low consumption. New! for under $500.00 from authorized dealer?.



Can you give me more details on the amps (brand, s/n ratio,THD & damping etc)? So, one amp is 4-channels or two? The other is a mono?


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

What's your budget?

You may also want to look at the Arc Audion xdi 1200.6 XDi 1200.6*| Arc Audio

4 Channels @ 4 ohms - 150 Watts
1 Channel @ 4 ohms (Ch 5-6 Bridged) - 600 Watts

Or

The Phoenix Gold Elite.5 ELITE.5 - 1700 Watt 5 Channel Amplifier - Phoenix Gold

100 Watts x 4 Channel @ 4 ohms
700 watts x 1 @ 2 ohms
1100 watts x 1 @ 1ohm

Also, you really don't need the rear-fill, but that's up to you. Many/most here don't. The 9887 is nice but very limited in processing as a stand alone unit. Adding the ALPINE KTX-100EQ or better yet an H700 processor would be a worthy "SQ" investment. With either of these you can run an active set up and have far greater control over sound processing (time alignment, slope, phase, eq, etc). Spending more money and time in the installation (speaker location, sound deadening, etc) and processing will get you better SQ results than which amp you decide on.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

caragon said:


> Can you give me more details on the amps (brand, s/n ratio,THD & damping etc)? So, one amp is 4-channels or two? The other is a mono?


Yes sure! Those Arc and PG are also great amps by the way. 


Yes one 4 ch, one mono, the jbl ms series amps


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I had the Arc XDI1200.6 for 3 weeks and sold them, i don't like the amp at all.
Just got the PG TI21600.5 today very nice looking amp, ready to go in the car this weekend. 
TI21600.5 - 1600 Watt 5 Channel Amplifier - Phoenix Gold


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Easy voltage gain set up with a disc included, also


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

727south said:


> I had the Arc XDI1200.6 for 3 weeks and sold them, i don't like the amp at all.
> Just got the PG TI21600.5 today very nice looking amp, ready to go in the car this weekend.
> TI21600.5 - 1600 Watt 5 Channel Amplifier - Phoenix Gold


Hey! Darn you switch gear almost like underwear my friend wow!


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> Hey! Darn you switch gear almost like underwear my friend wow!


I got the Arc amp for cheap and sold for more than what i paid for 
I try to find a right amp to run 2 10s, 1 12 don't sound right to me.


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you all for the valuable input and suggestions. I agree with Jriggs recommendation as to concetrate more on the install to achieve the best SQ results. If money were no concern I would jump on the PG Elite.5 or the ZED Leviathan III. Since I am on a budget and want to keep it simple I may just end up going with the Alpine PDX-V9 which I have found one at a great price. Now I just need to decide on a SQ 12" sub in the $250 range and would like some suggestions.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a JL audio HD900.5 if you interested.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

caragon said:


> Thank you all for the valuable input and suggestions. I agree with Jriggs recommendation as to concetrate more on the install to achieve the best SQ results. If money were no concern I would jump on the PG Elite.5 or the ZED Leviathan III. Since I am on a budget and want to keep it simple I may just end up going with the Alpine PDX-V9 which I have found one at a great price. Now I just need to decide on a SQ 12" sub in the $250 range and would like some suggestions.


The Hertz HX300 are sweet sounding sub if you can find 1 for $250


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

gijoe said:


> I ended up with the PDX-V9 after having a terrible time with the Leviathan I bought. I'm satisfied with the Alpine, but I do wish the Leviathan would have worked. I had a ton of trouble dealing with Zed, but if the one in the classifieds is noise free and you won't have to deal directly with Zed it would be a great choice. But, it's big!


What kind of issues did your Zed Leviathan have? I've always heard Steve was very easy to deal with. Maybe, times have changed.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

For a 12" sub look at the Scanspeak Discovery The Madisound Speaker Store there is a great review of them on this site. PDX v-9 should serve you we'll.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Alpines like to pop so buy authorised unless you can live with it, by pop i mean on off pop. I had the choice i went with jl 900/5 really good amp but i could get that cheap local autorised if i was in US i would definetley get the PG ti21600.5 that looks a brilliant amp but cant get them in uk atm


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

HardCoreDore said:


> What kind of issues did your Zed Leviathan have? I've always heard Steve was very easy to deal with. Maybe, times have changed.


Here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/154414-whats-fair-reasonable.html

Basically, I got a noisy amp twice. Dealing with Steve was a disaster, he was rude and always "out of town." It took months to get my amp in the first place and it never worked. After finally convincing him to give me a refund he decided to keep 3% as a CC fee. Basically, I paid to sit around for 2 months and deal with a broken amp.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

My Leviathan is fine. If it dies - I will cry but probably just get smaller amps at that point! When I used it in my previous vehicle for a brief time, it was incredible the difference it made vs. a Kenwood Excelon amp that I had in there already. It was too big for my situation so I didn't use it but I will in my current install baring any unforeseen issues.

I've called Steve directly. He kind of has that crusty old man impression (no idea how old he his... best way I can describe it) when I've talked to him (just once, so... grain of salt) but he answered my questions and even looked in a spare parts bin for me to see if I can get a new panel that was damaged.


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

727south said:


> I have a JL audio HD900.5 if you interested.


I am highly condidering the Alpine PDX-V9 at the momment, but it doesn't hurt to ask what your price on this amp?


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

jriggs said:


> For a 12" sub look at the Scanspeak Discovery The Madisound Speaker Store there is a great review of them on this site. PDX v-9 should serve you we'll.


I just searched and read the review. I am highly considering this 12" sub woofer. I am hoping it does not require a large enclosure as I am planning on a side/corner trunk enclosure. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I like these:

Ultimate A7 - 1000 Watts 5-ch. amplifier

Had mine for ages and still going strong.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

caragon said:


> I am highly condidering the Alpine PDX-V9 at the momment, but it doesn't hurt to ask what your price on this amp?


My inbox is full you can text me 727 238 1232


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

fcarpio said:


> I like these:
> 
> Ultimate A7 - 1000 Watts 5-ch. amplifier
> 
> Had mine for ages and still going strong.


Nice amp, but a bit out of my price range.
Thanks!!


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I just picked up a PDR-v75 for a really good price from an authorized seller, It's not completely hooked up yet though. I was surprised how small it is.


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

qwank said:


> I just picked up a PDR-v75 for a really good price from an authorized seller, It's not completely hooked up yet though. I was surprised how small it is.


Hey qwank, I was looking at this amp as well when I first started my search for a 5-channel amp. Can you comment on it as far as the SQ when you get it all hooked up? Or you can just IM me if you preffer. I am really curiuos about this amp.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

PG Elite.5


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

caragon said:


> Hey qwank, I was looking at this amp as well when I first started my search for a 5-channel amp. Can you comment on it as far as the SQ when you get it all hooked up? Or you can just IM me if you preffer. I am really curiuos about this amp.


Will do. might be a little while before I know, still have a lot to do on my install.


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

SQ_MDX said:


> PG Elite.5


If I had a fat wallet this would be my first choice.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

On a low budget, I'd get PPI Phantom P900.5 or its equivalent clone from NVX, Polk, Soundstream, etc. These are excellent little Class D amps according to objective measurement tests. I wouldn't consider anything cheaper as you run very much into "you get what you paid for" with the cheapies. The next step would probably be an Alpine PDX, followed by JL HD series.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

727south please post up your experience with the ti21600.5 its an amp i still consider buying one day or a voce 5.1k


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

ImK'ed said:


> 727south please post up your experience with the ti21600.5 its an amp i still consider buying one day or a voce 5.1k


Sure i can do that.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

If I were buying a 5 channel for a simple sq system and size didn't matter I'd get a Sony ES 7557. (sometimes referred to as "big red"). They come along once in a while.


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

Zuki Eleets Hybrid 5ch


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I know they are out of business now, but a Elemental Designs NINE.5 would work too..


----------



## caragon (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank You all for your valuable input. I have narrowed my choice between the Alpine PDX-V9 and ARC XDi850.5 V2 which is due out pretty soon. The reviews on the XDi1100.5 V2 got rave reviews from PAS's Gary Springay, so I can pretty much rely on the XDi850.5 satisfying me. Now my last piece of the system which I would love your suggestions is on a single SQ 12" subwoofer choice. The four I am considering within my budget are:

Audiomobile Elite 12's
Morel Primo 124
PHD FB12.1
Scanspeak Discovery 30W/4558T 12"

Let me know which subwoofer would do well with my current equipment Alpine CDA-9887, Alpine PDX-V9 or Arc XDi850.5 V2 amplifier, PHD FB6.1 Pro 6.5" Components front stage, PHD FB6.1 6.5" coaxials rear fill.


----------



## Bigfx (Jun 12, 2012)

Love my pdx v9


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

My OCD says get the PHD sub to match your front stage


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a nice PHD fb10.1 subwoofer of you want it...


----------



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

If you can find the 5-channel version of this PPI I do believe you will be more than mildly impressed, specs were tested on pasmag for this 4-channel version.

I have the 5-channel, running all 2 ohm load, though I did add 2 fans because in the high humidity it had the odd issue with cutting, never did ity cut out in the winter and never after putting the fans in.

Precision Power PPI P900.4


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

ImK'ed said:


> Alpines like to pop so buy authorised unless you can live with it, by pop i mean on off pop. I had the choice i went with jl 900/5 really good amp but i could get that cheap local autorised if i was in US i would definetley get the PG ti21600.5 that looks a brilliant amp but cant get them in uk atm


My inbox is full text me 727 238 1232


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

ImK'ed said:


> Alpines like to pop so buy authorised unless you can live with it, by pop i mean on off pop. I had the choice i went with jl 900/5 really good amp but i could get that cheap local autorised if i was in US i would definetley get the PG ti21600.5 that looks a brilliant amp but cant get them in uk atm


The PG sound as good as JL amp, PG sound a bit better in mid and high (control better) but the JL bass are better (tighter)
If you already have the JL stay with the JL unless you want to try something like Zapco or Hertz HDP amp, if I can get one for a good price I will give them a try.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

A pair of ppi p900/4 will give you more than enough clean power and flexibility should you decide to do an active three way with sub (150x6 + 450) or a two way with multiple sub (150x4 + 450x2)


----------

